# Rate @Pex1992's first rape victim



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 4, 2019)

@Pex1992 @dogtown


----------



## dogtown (Jun 4, 2019)

Mogs average Brit foid by 3 psl


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 4, 2019)

idk why but seeing his face makes me uneasy for some reason. its kinda repulsive.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 4, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> idk why but seeing his face makes me uneasy for some reason. its kinda repulsive.


He looks like a curry version of a black ops 1 zombie


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 4, 2019)

moges me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 4, 2019)

humps me


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 4, 2019)

camel


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 4, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 4, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> It is over.


High IQ avi


----------



## Absi (Jun 4, 2019)

Camels me


----------



## Heirio (Jun 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> He looks like a curry version of a black ops 1 zombie


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 63005
> 
> 
> @Pex1992 @dogtown


lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad ....and i think u saw some one else i dont rape animals


ZUZZCEL said:


> idk why but seeing his face makes me uneasy for some reason. its kinda repulsive.


Then go look at some mirror then u will find my face attractive lol and it will make u easy for thay reason lol


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## quinn24 (Jun 4, 2019)

rapes me


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 4, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> rapes me


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 4, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> idk why but seeing his face makes me uneasy for some reason. its kinda repulsive.


He looks unfriendly af


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 5, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad ....and i think u saw some one else i dont rape animals
> 
> Then go look at some mirror then u will find my face attractive lol and it will make u easy for thay reason lol


Tldr


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 5, 2019)

rockndogs said:


>


Whyare u laughing u idiot @Ritzy2KReborn


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 5, 2019)

Are u funnying?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 5, 2019)

Keep sucking his dick OP


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 5, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Are u funnying?


he is funnying and dickling


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 5, 2019)

lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad ....and i think u saw some one else i dont rape animals

Then go look at some mirror then u will find my face attractive lol and it will make u easy for thay reason lol


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 5, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad ....and i think u saw some one else i dont rape animals
> 
> Then go look at some mirror then u will find my face attractive lol and it will make u easy for thay reason lol


Hottest white JB he's ever going to get


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Hottest white JB he's ever going to get


keep crying for his masculine deepset eyes


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 5, 2019)

rockndogs said:


>


"Sit down, let's have a talk"


----------



## fobos (Jun 5, 2019)

funnying theard


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> "Sit down, let's have a talk"


Lets talk


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 5, 2019)

You guys say what you want, pex is the curry version of Orb


----------



## Ritzy2KReborn (Jun 5, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Whyare u laughing u idiot @Ritzy2KReborn


Cause your clothes, dressing sense, and English shows that you're a low tier Indian. The only positive thing about your entire existence is your eye color.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ritzy2KReborn said:


> Cause your clothes, dressing sense, and English shows that you're a low tier Indian. The only positive thing about your entire existence is your eye color.


my english is actually good ....i am not fond of clothes tbh though i have good collection of shoes and specs and speaking of englush most users over here are not good in speaking english and i have also told them and some are whites ..for e.g arseus ...lol and i know u r an indian coz only indians have this disease of becomming a nazi grammer always ...
An


Ritzy2KReborn said:


> Cause your clothes, dressing sense, and English shows that you're a low tier Indian. The only positive thing about your entire existence is your eye color.


And what about my bone structure my jawline skull chin high cheekbones warrior skull u low iq scumbag idiot i get noticed by people around me and mostly girls stare at me again if they see me once ...


----------



## Ritzy2KReborn (Jun 5, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i get noticed by people around me and mostly girls stare at me again if they see me once ...


Of course they do, that's why you're browsing this forum, and patting yourself on your back constantly. You're 25+ and browsing PSL forums and posting your selfies. You lost at life man, you're at the bottom of the barrel of curries. Manlet subhuman.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ritzy2KReborn said:


> Of course they do, that's why you're browsing this forum, and patting yourself on your back constantly. You're 25+ and browsing PSL forums and posting your selfies. You lost at life man, you're at the bottom of the barrel of curries. Manlet subhuman.


Lol u r an idiot foe saying this i have told here before that i am addicted on thia site and i am not able to get out of this site but i want to i have said this in my threads.... and in reality i have slayed enough that i have come to the point that i dont care about slaying and girls and other things i just groom myself take care of my body and health and face ...and i feel happy that i get noticed by people whenever i go outside and aoon i am hitting the gym i apply 5 creams regularly on my face retino A ,moisturizer ,sunscreen,scrub and cleanser and sometimes indian fullers earth in a week one time and i am 6 feet not manlet u incel


Ritzy2KReborn said:


> Of course they do, that's why you're browsing this forum, and patting yourself on your back constantly. You're 25+ and browsing PSL forums and posting your selfies. You lost at life man, you're at the bottom of the barrel of curries. Manlet subhuman.


Just Keep on laughing u tiny cock subhuman untill ur tiny incel face holds this position permanently lol


----------



## NormieKilla (Jun 5, 2019)

OP dreams about Pex1992 cock


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> OP dreams about Pex1992 cock


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 5, 2019)

OP wants @Pex1992 to mount him like a camel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> OP wants @Pex1992 to mount him


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 5, 2019)

Daily reminder @Pex1992 fucks camels and goats


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Daily reminder @Pex1992 fucks camels and goats


In alarico's dreams


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 5, 2019)

She's kinda cute.. nice legs
This thread shows great ignorance..

Camels are native to Sandnigger land, not India or Pakistan

Pex is a curry, he would be fucking cows because they are a holy worshipped animal in India


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2019)

Lol u r an idiot foe saying this i have told here before that i am addicted on thia site and i am not able to get out of this site but i want to i have said this in my threads.... and in reality i have slayed enough that i have come to the point that i dont care about slaying and girls and other things i just groom myself take care of my body and health and face ...and i feel happy that i get noticed by people whenever i go outside and aoon i am hitting the gym i apply 5 creams regularly on my face retino A ,moisturizer ,sunscreen,scrub and cleanser and sometimes indian fullers earth in a week one time and i am 6 feet not manlet u incel


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 63161


That's not very nice, Ritalinbro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> That's not very nice, Ritalinbro


lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad


----------



## Titbot (Dec 12, 2019)

Alérico mogs you to death dude 


Pex1992 said:


> In alarico's dreams


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Alérico mogs you to death dude


lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 12, 2019)

Lol legit mental cels l


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol legit mental cels l


lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad


Y r u trying to troll urself bro ???


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Y r u trying to troll urself bro ???


lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Ritalinbro


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 12, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 63007


NCT, it's over for her.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> That's not very nice, Ritalinbro


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 190911


badboy


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Mar 9, 2020)

respect hindus


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 9, 2020)

Pex1992 said:


> lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad ....and i think u saw some one else i dont rape animals


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 9, 2020)

That thing swiped left on me.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 9, 2020)

i didnt actually read this thread but ok. Pex is overating himself for sure


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 26, 2020)

Pex1992 said:


> lol keep coping subhuman my first rape victim was u alarico ....how can u forget that night ....when i whooped ur tiny fucked up ass 5 times simultaneously and u were crying like a whore bitch help help help i am getting raped oh. My ass is hurting how am i going to take a shit now pex plz stop oh but still i for some unknown reasons i am like this to get rapped by a chad ....and i think u saw some one else i dont rape animals
> 
> Then go look at some mirror then u will find my face attractive lol and it will make u easy for thay reason lol


LMFAO wtf


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 26, 2020)

Anybodyhave that post where pex says girls have orgasm when they see him


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Aug 12, 2020)

Bump.


----------

